# Wrinkly skin?



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

Just been watching both my leopard geckos and my fat tail gecko and i realised they all have wrinkly skin.
Could anyone please tell me wether this is normal or not?


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

UrolithicTitan said:


> Just been watching both my leopard geckos and my fat tail gecko and i realised they all have wrinkly skin.
> Could anyone please tell me wether this is normal or not?


I know with beardies it could be a sign of dehydration but really not sure about leos


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

All three have water bowls and humid hides and the fat tail gets misted every two days. So I can't see how it's de-hydration.


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

post up a picture then we can tell if its normal or not .


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

yellrat said:


> post up a picture then we can tell if its normal or not .


I haven't got access to a camera. With my leopard geckos it looks like a few medium sized creases in their skin. With my fat tail it looks like lots of tiny little wrinkles across the top of his body.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

kirky1980 said:


> I know with beardies it could be a sign of dehydration but really not sure about leos


it's the same with leos and afts ~ too many wrinkles or excess loose skin folds can be a sign of dehrydration..... while both leos and afts may get some moisture from drinking water they get most of their moisture from livefood ~ I would check how much they're eating and (if not done recently) get them checked for any parasites or other health problems


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

SleepyD said:


> it's the same with leos and afts ~ too many wrinkles or excess loose skin folds can be a sign of dehrydration..... while both leos and afts may get some moisture from drinking water they get most of their moisture from livefood ~ I would check how much they're eating and (if not done recently) get them checked for any parasites or other health problems


Because my fat tail is a baby he gets fed every day, 4 to 5 appropiately szed crickets and occasionally mealworms or wax worms. Whilst my Leopard geckos get fed 6 to 8 appropiately sized food items every 2 to 3 days.
I will deffinetly get faecal checks done.


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

Can anybody tell me which fecal test to have done for parasites.


----------

